
Scientists warn we may be creating a 'digital dark age' - DoreenMichele
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/technology/scientists-warn-we-may-be-creating-a-digital-dark-age/ar-BBHKb6t
======
tannhaeuser
One of the most dangerous developments IMHO is the slow degeneration of HTML
as a text format into something that, in combination with CSS (are we Turing
yet?) and JavaScript, can only be made sense of by a 10+ man-year effort to
develop a new browser from scratch, even if we wanted to recommend a format
for archiving photos, blogs, etc off monopolistic platforms holding your data
ransom.

